# Tiny Homes



## Jackie23 (Oct 17, 2022)

I like this one.....feel free to post any you like..


----------



## Jace (Oct 17, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 17, 2022)

Although not exactly tiny, I did enjoy building one. Had to see if I could.  Originally planned for my mother, but, health issues stopped that idea. Went ahead and sold it. (for a financial loss I might add).
13'.6” X 31'.6" outside dimension including a 4’ X 10’ porch. Bedroom, bathroom w/shower, living room/kitchen area
Plumbed, insulated, wired, and dry walled.  Has 6 windows and 2 doors with 100 amp entrance box with 12 breaker slots plus a 50 amp electric stove outlet.  110v on demand hot water heater. 
Was something watching them load and haul it away.


----------



## C50 (Oct 17, 2022)

I want one!  If zoning would let me I would build one on my property for me to live in then give my current house to one of the kids.  Sadly local zoning is min. 1,250 sq. foot of living space so that's larger than a tiny house.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm pretty impressed with Elon Musk's "Boxables" Incredibly low priced!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2022)

If you're by yourself?
Why not
If there's two or more?
Try living in yer garage for a week...with all yer stuff

We enjoyed our main cabin (a bit over 200sf)
Although, heating units (like our wood stove) eat up a lota space



It wasn't too bad, but only because we cooked and ate in the other (first cabin)


Of which I kept office stuff and a few other things


Heh, we tried living in that first cabin I built
Always wanted to build an A Frame
Thought they were rather sexy...woodsy 




We soon built a much more practical, roomier cabin


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Oct 17, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm pretty impressed with Elon Musk's "Boxables" Incredibly low priced!


Yes, I've seen those! Seriously there needs to be more small homes built. But they don't. And I'm afraid they won't. Not profitable use of the land which is what matters.

I give up on affordable housing because it's not going to be done to any amount to really help people.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 17, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm pretty impressed with Elon Musk's "Boxables" Incredibly low priced!


I had never heard of these, I found this video...very nice.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 17, 2022)

Remy said:


> Yes, I've seen those! Seriously there needs to be more small homes built. But they don't. And I'm afraid they won't. Not profitable use of the land which is what matters.
> 
> I give up on affordable housing because it's not going to be done to any amount to really help people.


If I were a land developer, I would be all over these!  Maybe purchase cheap land in the desert or something and pop up dozens of these for low cost housing!

Thanks Jackie!  (for showing that!)  I guess they come with all amenities.  Pretty impressive!


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 17, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Although not exactly tiny, I did enjoy building one. Had to see if I could.  Originally planned for my mother, but, health issues stopped that idea. Went ahead and sold it. (for a financial loss I might add).
> 13'.6” X 31'.6" outside dimension including a 4’ X 10’ porch. Bedroom, bathroom w/shower, living room/kitchen area
> Plumbed, insulated, wired, and dry walled.  Has 6 windows and 2 doors with 100 amp entrance box with 12 breaker slots plus a 50 amp electric stove outlet.  110v on demand hot water heater.
> Was something watching them load and haul it away.
> ...


Looks very comfortable, squatting dog, I bet you hated to see it go after all the work.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 17, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> If you're by yourself?
> Why not
> If there's two or more?
> Try living in yer garage for a week...with all yer stuff
> ...


Nice cabins, Gary, my daughter wants to live in an A Frame by the lake, maybe someday.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 17, 2022)

I can see the attraction of the simplicity of living in a small space, my travel trailer is pretty small.

However I am not sure I could adjust, I have way too much stuff and am reluctant to giving it up.  Maybe I could do a tiny house with an adjoining warehouse...


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 17, 2022)

I might as well live in a tiny house, I only live in one half of my house which is my bedroom/bath, kitchen and laundry room.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Maybe I could do a tiny house with an adjoining warehouse...


Sea containers come into play


----------



## Remy (Oct 17, 2022)

Gaer said:


> If I were a land developer, I would be all over these!  Maybe purchase cheap land in the desert or something and pop up dozens of these for low cost housing!
> 
> Thanks Jackie!  (for showing that!)  I guess they come with all amenities.  Pretty impressive!


Yes, if you were, or anyone with a conscience, but I think most are going to go for max money. 

But what we need in our area, is small houses, mobile home parks and condo complexes. Places for people to buy and own. We are not seeing it. I know they would sell. Condo prices have gone up like crazy and they sell. Same with mobile homes and of coarse houses are selling.

Some people would say back 'well you would go for max money.' When I put my house up for sale, I asked the agent to set the price and "price it to sell." I took the offer without a counter. That was just me though and I was glad for the offer.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 245251


Now that is tiny!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 17, 2022)

Remy said:


> Yes, if you were, or anyone with a conscience, but I think most are going to go for max money.
> 
> But what we need in our area, is small houses, mobile home parks and condo complexes. Places for people to buy and own. We are not seeing it. I know they would sell. Condo prices have gone up like crazy and they sell. Same with mobile homes and of coarse houses are selling.
> 
> Some people would say back 'well you would go for max money.' When I put my house up for sale, I asked the agent to set the price and "price it to sell." I took the offer without a counter. That was just me though and I was glad for the offer.


Me too! The realtor quoted the offer and  "Yep!"
I'll never have a lot of money and "Who cares?"
But, Someday, someone will put the welfare of mankind
over their profitability.  This has to happen!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 17, 2022)

I know what you mean. I could easily live in a fairly small space, but would need to add a few thousand s.f. to my shop. I have a friend who lives in a tiny log home, that I did a lot of work on. She loves it, and it fills all her needs. There are several tiny homes in two nearby towns, and the county has somewhat relaxed building code requirements for their construction. I think we will be seeing more and more of them as lawmakers come around to seeing their necessity. I think it would be pretty hilarious to see a tiny home gated community, if for no other reason than to annoy the rich.



Alligatorob said:


> I can see the attraction of the simplicity of living in a small space, my travel trailer is pretty small.
> 
> However I am not sure I could adjust, I have way too much stuff and am reluctant to giving it up. Maybe I could do a tiny house with an adjoining warehouse...


----------



## IKE (Oct 17, 2022)

I don't like the feeling of being cooped up or confined so I probably wouldn't care much for one of the tiny homes.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 17, 2022)

Those tiny homes might be a good cheap housing option for college students, if they're cheap. From what I've read, the latest trend is for people to build a tiny home in their backyard and rent it out for extra income.


----------



## David777 (Oct 17, 2022)

There are a list of others that make a living from the large expensive housing status quo, for which the notion of tiny houses in their own minds, threatens their livelihood.  Especially those in government that have created such complex and expensive real estate policies that require all manner of government employed housing and building inspections and code verifications as well as preferred policies that will employ established government and union workers.  We cannot just let people plunk down tiny houses without basic utilities and plumbing, however rules outside current city limits in unincorporated zones would benefit hugely by not being hamstrung by statewide laws pushed by special interests with an agenda of protecting the haves.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Those tiny homes might be a good cheap housing option for college students, if they're cheap. From what I've read, the latest trend is for people to build a tiny home in their backyard and rent it out for extra income.


Thought of that but you have to have another septic system  ($$$$$$$) and city water if you add another home on your property.
(At least that's the way it is here)
After consideration, I don't want anyone else on my property anyway!)  hahaha!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 17, 2022)

David777 said:


> There are a list of others that make a living from the large expensive housing status quo, for which the notion of tiny houses in their own minds, threatens their livelihood.  Especially those in government that have created such complex and expensive real estate policies that require all manner of government employed housing and building inspections and code verifications as well as preferred policies that will employ established government and union workers.  We cannot just let people plunk down tiny houses without basic utilities and plumbing, however rules outside current city limits in unincorporated zones would benefit hugely by not being hamstrung by statewide laws pushed by special interests with an agenda of protecting the haves.


"We cannot just let people plunk down tiny houses without basic utilities and plumbing" but laws allow homeless people to throw up a tent or cardboard shelter and crap on the side of the road everywhere except on private property.

Then of course, there's the argument about private vs public property.

For example, I lived in a house owned by my son and, as required by city ordinances and bylaws, home owners are responsible for maintenance and repairs to the section of sidewalk that runs from one side of the home owner's property to the other, as well as the strip of grass (his had a big elm tree on it) between that section of sidewalk and the street. So I mowed, edged and watered that grass strip, and pruned its elm tree as needed, and when a root from the elm caused the sidewalk to crack and become uneven, the city insisted I fix it. So I dug out and removed the offending root, removed the broken bits of sidewalk, bought the cement and some soil and sod, and patched it all up. If I hadn't, my son would have been heavily fined. ...Oh, and I had to buy the freakin' permits, too. (my son paid for those)

BUT if a group of homeless people decided to pitch 5 or 6 tents along that strip or even _on_ that sidewalk, the city would tell me and my son to leave them alone, and that they have the right to live there....suddenly that's public property. How in the hell do they have laws and ordinances that make home owners physically and financially responsible for maintenance and repairs of public property, _under the threat of fines and charges for non-compliance_, yet the home owner has no say about people living on it.

Same with public parks. People in the community pay taxes, the taxes pay for up-keep of public parks, but the tents crop up, and the tent people pee and crap wherever, pile their "collectables" here and there, and do their drugs right out in the open. And in no time, the public can't use the freakin parks their taxes maintain. Especially kids.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 17, 2022)

I watch these videos all the time. I could live in one easily. This is one of my favorite ones:


----------



## Ronni (Oct 17, 2022)

We have a tiny house in our property. Ron and one of his daughters built it several years gi so she could live in it for a year to save money to buy a home, which she did. Now we rent it out to another of the kids.

We were going to Airbnb it but the codes here are ridiculously restrictive for airbnbs so renting it month to month works just as well. 

We’ve also discussed the idea that if Ron predeceases me, I could live in it rent free and rent out the main house for a lot of
money!


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 17, 2022)

I have seen some episodes with Tiny Homes on HGTV.  I would be happy to live in one if I were by myself, but my Hubby and I would kill each other if we lived in one together.  We can barely co-exist in a hotel room for a few nights.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 17, 2022)

I lived and worked in a 300 square foot house for 8 or 9 years. It was perfect for one person, along with desk and shelves for my business.

Near the end of that time, my boyfriend moved in. Two people being together in a small space wasn't a problem. His hoarding of stuff was a problem.

Lots of people live in small bachelor or studio apartments. The main advantages of having the same square footage in a free-standing structure are privacy and quiet.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 17, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I watch these videos all the time. I could live in one easily. This is one of my favorite ones:


This was very interesting. She seemed very happy. This was fun to watch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## danielk (Oct 17, 2022)

I like these,  If Elon Musk has one I have a feeling they are pretty good.  Such a smart idea!


----------



## Jules (Oct 17, 2022)

If someone ever considers buying a tiny home, be sure it can actually be moved now or in the future if you’re selling.  All kinds of rules around these things, height, width, weight and if they’re even permitted where you want it.


----------



## David777 (Oct 17, 2022)

Mobile teenee tiny homes can be great too.  
Really frees up the creature within  to get out and see the world.  
But does not include a bathroom though in balance an AC isn't necessary.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 18, 2022)

I like these communities at this period in my life. If I was younger and still in good condition I would want my own land. But these communities seem to be pretty nice. This one is OR.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 18, 2022)

Thank you, @katlupe.....what a great place and smart builder/owner....there should be more places like this.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 18, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Thank you, @katlupe.....what a great place and smart builder/owner....there should be more places like this.


They are increasing. The tiny home owners have started working together changing laws and regulations in various places. I think the key is they have to keep the wheels on.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> "We cannot just let people plunk down tiny houses without basic utilities and plumbing" but laws allow homeless people to throw up a tent or cardboard shelter and crap on the side of the road everywhere except on private property.
> 
> Then of course, there's the argument about private vs public property.
> 
> ...


Well, I am not an expert on crap, but I see no difference between the crap and pee of a 150 pound dog and the crap and pee of a person.  Then there is the crap and pee of birds, squirrels, wild predators, deer (yes, we get deer in our neighborhoods in Utah,) cats-domestic and feral; and every other dang animal in the world that we share our parks and spaces with on a daily basis.

Cows, the poop of cows is ruining the world.  My apartment complex, which caters to dogs reeks from the smell, especially when it rains.

Homeless people are not necessarily jobless people.  Anyone with a job pays taxes.

Most parks sit empty a great deal of the time.  In the drought states, they take a huge amount of water to keep green.  I say, get the homeless out of tents and build tiny houses in all these parks on trailers-where people can keep their few belongings.  This way the tiny houses can be moved -more or less to the areas they are needed.

Put in portable outhouses and water stations.  Lay down gravel everywhere to avoid water wastage.  The homeless deserve homes.

Oh, and the mice and rats .


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2022)

We would need a few tiny homes stacked up to hold the abundance of bookshelves.


----------



## Remy (Oct 18, 2022)

Make tiny house neighborhoods. Small home, small yard. Available to buy. Oh no, that won't work. We need apartments built for a landlord to rent and more Mcmansions.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 18, 2022)

David777 said:


> Mobile teenee tiny homes can be great too.
> Really frees up the creature within  to get out and see the world.
> But does not include a bathroom though in balance an AC isn't necessary.


Yes, in 2019 and 2020 I lived in a tent, for a total of 7 months over the 2 summers. It was great!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm wondering what measurements constitute a "tiny home"? Will have to look that up! 
Some of the houses in these videos, really don't appear to be all that small.
They are all really nice.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 18, 2022)

Remy said:


> Make tiny house neighborhoods. Small home, small yard. Available to buy. Oh no, that won't work. We need apartments built for a landlord to rent and more Mcmansions.


There are 2 or 3 tiny home villages in Los Angeles specifically for homeless people, and last I heard, they were working out really well. It's "transitional housing" - a place to live until you find permanent housing. Meanwhile, state workers are supposed to help the residents get sober if needed, obtain regular income, and build or rebuild their credit so they can qualify for a permanent rental home.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 18, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am not an expert on crap, but I see no difference between the crap and pee of a 150 pound dog and the crap and pee of a person.  Then there is the crap and pee of birds, squirrels, wild predators, deer (yes, we get deer in our neighborhoods in Utah,) cats-domestic and feral; and every other dang animal in the world that we share our parks and spaces with on a daily basis.
> 
> Cows, the poop of cows is ruining the world.  My apartment complex, which caters to dogs reeks from the smell, especially when it rains.
> 
> ...


I know enough about crap to know that cats and humans are among the few animals who will bury theirs, but you can only rely on cats to do it.

There are more and more working homeless (and more who are students, too). They pay taxes if their income is over something like $32K/yr. So I'm pretty sure most working homeless get a tax refund every year. But I think it's safe to say that when housed taxpayer's kids show mom or dad the needles they found in the park, or get a needle user's crap on their shoes, they aren't at all happy about where their taxes are going.

And I don't think I'm going out on a limb when I say that most tax payers would rather see a solution to the problem of homelessness than see homeless people mucking up their neighborhood parks.

(i'm glad to see u back, Aneeda)


----------



## Remy (Oct 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> There are 2 or 3 tiny home villages in Los Angeles specifically for homeless people, and last I heard, they were working out really well. It's "transitional housing" - a place to live until you find permanent housing. Meanwhile, state workers are supposed to help the residents get sober if needed, obtain regular income, and build or rebuild their credit so they can qualify for a permanent rental home.


It's good to hear they are working out. And places like that are needed.

I also mean tiny houses, which depending on who's stating it, is 500 square feet or smaller. And that's totally livable. Built for people to buy and own.


----------



## Remy (Oct 18, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I'm wondering what measurements constitute a "tiny home"? Will have to look that up!
> Some of the houses in these videos, really don't appear to be all that small.
> They are all really nice.


Depending on differencing opinions, I've seen 500 square feet and smaller. I don't think some 150 square foot place with a sleeping loft is livable. But 350 to 500, absolutely. I think my apartment which is larger, also has a poor floor plan with wasted space. A well planned out 500 square foot home is livable.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 18, 2022)

I get a kick seeing tiny homes, but I could never live in one, I like stuff too much.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I know enough about crap to know that cats and humans are among the few animals who will bury theirs, but you can only rely on cats to do it.
> 
> There are more and more working homeless (and more who are students, too). They pay taxes if their income is over something like $32K/yr. So I'm pretty sure most working homeless get a tax refund every year. But I think it's safe to say that when housed taxpayer's kids show mom or dad the needles they found in the park, or get a needle user's crap on their shoes, they aren't at all happy about where their taxes are going.
> 
> ...


Except there have been homeless among us (the human race) since JC, and before JC.  Tax payers do not want a solution or there would be a solution. I remember when we went to LA, when I was a child in the 1950s, and there were plenty of homeless street people then.  As there are now.

So, your limb is broken, don’t fall into the poop.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am not an expert on crap, but I see no difference between the crap and pee of a 150 pound dog and the crap and pee of a person.


Human waste carries more pathogens that make humans sick than that of other animals.  It's all offensive, but human is more dangerous to us.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Human waste carries more pathogens that make humans sick than that of other animals.  It's all offensive, but human is more dangerous to us.


Not so sure, dog poop is fairly bad, but deer mouse droppings are the worst-they will kill you quickly.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 18, 2022)

David777 said:


> Mobile teenee tiny homes can be great too.
> Really frees up the creature within  to get out and see the world.
> But does not include a bathroom though in balance an AC isn't necessary.


As long as you're not sharing your habit with snakes and bears!


----------



## Bella (Oct 18, 2022)

I like the idea of tiny house living. I'm not sure if I could pull it off at 400 sq ft. Maybe at 600 sq ft.

I looked into it and there are a few tiny house builders in my state, but the problem is there aren't really any tiny house communities. They're building one in a major city, but it's exclusively for those who are homeless. So, if I want to live in a tiny house, I'd have to move to another state, which I don't want to do. If I wanted to move to Florida, Tennessee, or Georgia, I could find a community. Also, availability in an established community is limited. There are waiting lists to get in.

You can find communities that rent tiny houses or somewhere you can bring or build your own. Also, there's the lease or buy the land thing. I don't like the idea of renting because they can boot you out at any time, or leasing land. I'd rather buy the land.


katlupe said:


> *They are increasing. The tiny home owners have started working together changing laws and regulations in various places. I think the key is they have to keep the wheels on.*


The video you posted about the tiny community in Oregon is similar to living in a commune. If your tiny house doesn't have an oven or washer/dryer, it's nice to have a communal space where these are available for all to use.

Who knows, maybe before I'm completely decrepit, they'll have tiny house communities in my state where I can also buy the land. I think that affluent communities might be resistant to allowing the building of tiny houses in their area. I don't think I have to explain why. Of course, there are other areas where they could be built. I'm hopeful, but I'm not holding my breath.

Bella


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 18, 2022)

My place is tiny, less than 300sf. I step outside to the patio to change my mind Maggiecat and I live here comfortably, but if I got another kitty, we'd have to add on.

You'd be surprised at how easy it is to live without all that stuff we accumulated all our lives. I still have too much stuff and every year I tell myself that I'll purge more stuff "after the holidays" because it's "winter work". Mmhmm.

A people and a perfectly good kitty fit in here just fine. Two people and a kitty? One would have to go, and it wouldn't be the perfectly good kitty...


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 18, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Except there have been homeless among us (the human race) since JC, and before JC.  Tax payers do not want a solution or there would be a solution. I remember when we went to LA, when I was a child in the 1950s, and there were plenty of homeless street people then.  As there are now.
> 
> So, your limb is broken, don’t fall into the poop.


I disagree - tax payers want a solution, it's the people who spend their money who either don't know how to solve the problem, or benefit from not solving it. (the latter, imo)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 18, 2022)

The owner of the first one you posted Jackie did a beautiful job. My grandson and I watched it together and he liked it too. Although tiny house living would not be for me, I'm fascinated by some of the designs, the multi use furnishings and clever use of spaces.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I disagree - tax payers want a solution, it's the people who spend their money who either don't know how to solve the problem, or benefit from not solving it. (the latter, imo)


We agree to disagree


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2022)

Bella said:


> I like the idea of tiny house living. I'm not sure if I could pull it off at 400 sq ft. Maybe at 600 sq ft.
> 
> I looked into it and there are a few tiny house builders in my state, but the problem is there aren't really any tiny house communities. They're building one in a major city, but it's exclusively for those who are homeless. So, if I want to live in a tiny house, I'd have to move to another state, which I don't want to do. If I wanted to move to Florida, Tennessee, or Georgia, I could find a community. Also, availability in an established community is limited. There are waiting lists to get in.
> 
> ...


Wyoming has, I think, tiny homes communities


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2022)

I could live in 600 sq feet but no smaller.  Husband and I have 750 sq feet now in a small apartment.  I’ve gotten rid of everything I can except husband and his stuff.  Once he and his stuff is gone-600 sq feet would do me just fine.


----------



## Bella (Oct 18, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> *Wyoming has, I think, tiny homes communities*


I'm not moving to Wyoming for _anything_. **


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 18, 2022)

If I had my choice between a 700 sq ft apartment and a 500 sq ft tiny home, I'd take the apartment. I think you'd have more privacy in an apartment. Chances are, people who live in a tiny home probably spend as much time as they can in their yard, so every time you opened your door, someone would see you and want to talk. Yuck. Who the %$#@! wants that?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 19, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> If I had my choice between a 700 sq ft apartment and a 500 sq ft tiny home, I'd take the apartment. I think you'd have more privacy in an apartment. Chances are, people who live in a tiny home probably spend as much time as they can in their yard, so every time you opened your door, someone would see you and want to talk. Yuck. Who the %$#@! wants that?


I walk several times a day around the apartment complex for health reason and talk to a variety of people and sometimes children who need contact with a “grandmother “ figure.  I enjoy those short talks very much.

We are in the ground level apartment, and it’s very noisy from the footsteps, vacuum, and people dropping stuff above us-if they have children it’s really bad.  I would prefer a tiny/small single level house with a small yard for our tiny dog.


----------



## David777 (Oct 19, 2022)

That seaside Oregon tiny home community is based on great community sharing based ideas.  The one thing that has become important with mobile homes is not renting the land from a landlord that might sell out to investors likely to jack up land use rents.  Better to plunk one down on land one owns or has control over even if that is a HOA. That park will no doubt look less open in a couple decades after its many trees have risen up.  

I wonder why over the last couple decades that mobile home parks have been under the threat of predatory investors, why open land property owners have not offered community land plots with developed utilities to those with mobile homes and tiny houses?  Reads like a vacuum.



palides2021 said:


> As long as you're not sharing your habit with snakes and bears!


Few to no poisonous snakes in the Sierra Nevada above even mid forest elevations.  Black bears rarely an issue away from popular destination or trails.  Main issue is insects, especially in season mosquitoes, and less a nuisance ants and flies.  That is why modern low weight backpacking tents use mosquito net inner walls with zipper door entries.  A rain fly optionally attaches over the netting.


----------



## 1955 (Nov 22, 2022)

Tiny homes in the Ozarks:


----------

